# Autotrail Chieftain



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

My daughter and her husband travelled to East Yorks from Devon to part exchange their 5th Wheel and truck for an Autotrail Chieftain, the deal had been done over the phone last week and all the funds had to be cleared before collection. With great excitement they left yesterday to make sure they were in plenty of time for the handover this morning, I explained that the dealer would show them everything and make sure it worked.
When they arrived this morning they were told by Ian the salesman that another £1000 was needed to complete the deal, she was beside herself and so upset, the whole family had been looking forward to this new addition. As well as this there was no handover, the salesman Ian didn't know how anything worked and didn't ask anyone else !
I can only say buyer beware about this company , I have heard before that there are unscrupulous dealers out there but I have had the pleasure of dealing with Camper UK and expected them all to be like them, SO WRONG.
I am sure that you will all say why not come away, but the Chieftain was just what they wanted and is beautiful, there is still 5 months to go on the Autotrail warranty so hopefully if there is anything major wrong they will sort it. However it leaves a nasty taste in your mouth. It has not even been serviced ! I would like to name them on here, if thats allowed please let me know.
Lindjan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Providing that everything you say on here is honest,truthful,not libellous,you stick to the facts and have back up evidence then there shouldn't be a problem in naming the dealer. 

I appreciate there is some warranty left on the motorhome but it is always good to have a decent dealer to back you up,from your post that looks unlikely-they didn't even get a handover.

As has been proved with the recent Lowdham thread it is possible for a dealer to come on the forum and state their case convincingly.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If there is evidence that the deal was concluded at the lower price I would be taking legal advice to see if I could get my £1,000 back. That sort of behaviour is simply not on, but perhaps by having paid they have accepted it? I don't know.

I would certainly name the dealer, Alan.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There are two posts on the same topic taking place i.e. a duplication
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=1392266#1392266

forumhelper note - see other thread. This thread closed


----------

